# What exactly is duct tape, and how is it used?



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> I am new here and wanted to ask this because i hear that anything can be fixed with duct tape.
> 
> Thanks


Duct tape has thousands of uses, but there are only few that are worth mentioning.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Hah!! Duct Tape Baby*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Is that an ash tray or a pocket down there?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

---------- Post added at 19:00 ---------- Previous post was at 19:00 ----------


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Is that an ash tray or a pocket down there?


I will guess it's a credit card slot. May be an easy access to her "Special Place" this isn't the type of prom dress that would come off easily, so "Off like a prom dress" just wouldn't aply here. Just sayin'

---------- Post added at 19:08 ---------- Previous post was at 19:06 ----------

Now isn't this more fun then the Turret Tape thread? You can do so much with duct tape

---------- Post added at 19:14 ---------- Previous post was at 19:08 ----------

I must admit as a a father, that would be the kind of dress I'd send my daughter wearing to her prom:smoke:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Duct tape can do anything!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Of course this thread wouldn't be complete without giving homage to duct tape's close cousin. Super Glue!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> You probably wouldn't be impressed with my "extra" daughter's *"condom wrapper bra" project* from Art school !
> 
> I'll have to get her to *load up* a picture for you!


Interesting choice of words you've got there. :smoke:


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Three questions MTC
1) How big is the bra
2) How did she "acquire" said wrappers
3) for Snipe....is she single??


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

mtc said:


> Snipe's not allowed near my babies. He's already impressed one of my kids, that's enough !


Scarred for life i'm sure


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I can recall a recruit who called it duck tape. The DI's had a little fun with him and I think of the incident every time I restock.


















These techniques could come in handy over school vacation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Killjoy said:


> Duct tape can do anything!


Ouch, that's going to hurt coming off.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

right.as.rain said:


> Ouch, that's going to hurt coming off.


I would like to think she planned ahead. :smoke:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

frank said:


> I would like to think she planned a head. :smoke:


fixed it for you.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Dog vs cat.... cat repair kit










fixing crack!










^my favorite, the world's a better place!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I really hope that pic is fake of the cat, if not the person that did that should be locked up, the baby on the other hand thats quite useful.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Killjoy said:


>


Almost makes you wonder what she was thinking. "I hate my parents" is the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder if the curtains matched the drapes?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Almost makes you wonder what she was thinking. "I hate my parents" is the first thing that comes to mind.


Digital photography. It's all in good fun until you're plastered all over the World Wide Web.

---------- Post added at 16:55 ---------- Previous post was at 16:52 ----------



47turksinajar said:


> I wonder if the curtains matched the drapes?


 My guess is that it used to look like this


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Digital photography. It's all in good fun until you're plastered all over the World Wide Web.




Maybe the duct tape, but the rest of it is still an "I hate my parents" look. :teeth_smile:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I would hope that she went along theses lines....


I am willing to bet that once the tape came off, anything that was there left with the tape...


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I concur


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe so but, I think she should prove it to us, don't ya think? :smug:


What, you didn't believe me?










I call it the clown beaver.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I would hope that she went along theses lines....










:tounge_smile:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

You might need a roll or two in this scenario


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Shit, I'm thinking you might need one of these....


I believe in safety while you are in that area so don't forget these


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

mtc said:


> Oh look! She's birthing a tribble!


I had to google that.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't worry, mtc, I knew _exactly_ what a tribble is & I didn't have to google it!! (Pretty much my favorite episode, btw.)

I'd love to share how I use duct tape, but I'll have to wait until the statute of limitations runs out.


----------

